# 2012 popo 30's



## oleblue (Jul 12, 2012)

I am new on here and this is my first post I have used the search and google. 
From what I have read 30's will fit my 2012 sportsman 800 with out to much rubbing but what I haven't found is what backspacing is best?
I have got my tires 30x9-14 front 30x11-14 rear zillas not mudzillas and would like to order rims today but need help with the backspacing. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think just normal offset IRS rims would be fine. Not sure what that model comes with stock, but they might work fine on stock rims if you have the nice alm. ones and not the cheap steel ones. Most rims are going to be like, 5+2 or 5+3 for the rear, either one of those would work. Fronts would most likely be 5+1 Just make sure the first number matches.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

It should


----------

